# biloxi fishing Bridge



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Any fished the new fishing bridge in Biloxi? Is it worth trying or is Sikes the best bet?


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Fished that area a good bit, by boat though. Good reds and trout. If I was going out to Biloxi I'd skip the bridge and take the ferry out to ship island and surf fish. Monster bull reds around there right now!


----------



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks... I will keep that in mind.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. I didn't know they rebuilt it. I fish that area occasionally while my wife visits family. But I am usually in Back Bay or Bernard's Bayou.

We're headed there this weekend. Might have to check that out.

I'd be real curious about what can be caught there and the tactics used. I know the surf fishing there is VERY different. and the inshore fishing too. The water is VERY shallow, for a LONG ways out. Until you get past the barrier islands. I'm guessing the bridge would hold croakers, sand trout, reds, and maybe some flatties?

I may flip a couple of carolina rigged mullet chunks out and see what I get.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't fished there yet, but I did ride out on it one day. It's pretty nice. Typical fish to be caught in that area are white trout, ground mullet, sheepshead, drum, reds, founder, specs and of course all the hard heads and croakers. This time of year, specs will start moving into the bays and working there way into the rivers as the water temps start to fall. And it won't be long and the flounder will start working there way out. If we get a lot of rain, it can really mess up the fishing in the bay. Keep an eye on the salinity and go from there.

This station is very close the the fishing bridge.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ms/nwis/u...4&end_date=2013-10-01&site_no=302318088512600

This one is back in the bay near the mouths of the rivers.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ms/nwis/u...13-09-24&end_date=2013-10-01&site_no=02481270


There are other places with public access around here to try if that place isn't producing. Depending on time of year, target fish, and amount of recent rainfall.

For me, the decision on where to go would be easy. I would pick Florida, but that is because I live here and fish here all the time and I have never fished in Florida (that will change the first weekend in November:thumbup

When do you plan on making the trip?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I normally fish FL, but not the bridges or piers. I usually fish from a boat or surf. We go to Gulfport to visit family 3-4 times a year. I don't always get to fish, but my wife wants to this time. We're headed down this weekend.

I've tried several of the other public access points and caught absolutely nothing. Kayak fishing in the back of Back bay has been productive for small slot reds, specks, and one flounder. The flounder was caught oddly enough on TOPWATER! Hungry sucker! I kayak fished from Courthouse Rd boat ramp once and caught LOTS of sand trout and hardheads. Even caught one in my foot. Earned a trip to the ER for that one.

I've noticed that the fishing from Mexico Beach FL to Pensacola is very different. And there is a HUGE difference in fishing MS. I don't fish it often enough to have figured it out yet. My wife's nephew was a charter captain down there, but he is pretty tight lipped. He retired 10+ years ago from Bluewater fishing and wont even share info about land fishing, haha


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Yea you gotta fish about 15 times at one of these places to have one good day. I have had some really good days at the public places here but more bad days than I can count. A bull minnow or finger mullet on a carolina rig dragged real slow across the bottom will catch flounder pretty regular. Went down to Long Beach harbor Saturday afternoon. All the bait shop had was live shrimp. My net needs repairing so no minnows for us. After loosing 5 shrimp in about 45 seconds to little pinfish, I started throwing gulp swimming mullet and on 4,756th cast I caught a ground mullet. My stepson's friend caught a few little pinfish and that was it. It was still nice to go even though we didn't do any good. Haven't been in a while.

We have a forum over here that you may want to check out for info and recent reports on whats being caught. I hope it's ok to post a link to another forum. http://www.bullnettlenews.com/forum/


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I might take a couple of small rods to catch some pins or croakers. Then lob those over into the channel on the big rods hooked on a carolina rig for some reds, rays, or sharks.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I fished off the Biloxi Fishing Bridge this past Sunday morning...
I caught one 9 inch hardhead and one 3 or 4 inch hardhead. My wife caught a hand sized pinfish. I put him on one of the big rods, but got nothing on him.

The water at the end of the pier is only about three feet deep.

It was BY FAR the nicest pier I have ever seen and you can DRIVE all the way to the end. But I don't see the point in building it. It comes NOWHERE near the deeper water of the channel. I doubt I will ever fish it again...


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Just yesterday while reading some reports the guys were saying the first 100 yards is the best place to fish and cast towards the rock jetty to the south.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

moe said:


> Just yesterday while reading some reports the guys were saying the first 100 yards is the best place to fish and cast towards the rock jetty to the south.


 
Cool, I'll keep that in mind. At the end there were ALOT of fish hitting the surface. They were hitting about 2-3 every second for the whole 3 hours we were there. I never got a good look at one, but I'm guessing they were leather jackets or yellow jackets. Whatever the local slang for them is.


----------

